# Apalling hutch!!!



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Omg i just found this on ebay...  :cursing:

Rabbit Hutch on eBay (end time 05-Sep-09 19:51:35 BST)


----------



## CarolineH (Aug 4, 2009)

It is a guinea pig breeder block. I have one but have removed the dividers so I only have 4 sows running in one whole level. This means they can have tunnels and houses in there as well as have room to run about. But that's how I use it. Others would keep 2 - 3 pigs in each 'cubicle' which to me is just not right at all.ut:


----------



## shortbackandsides (Aug 28, 2008)

i suppose it depends on the person usng it as too whether it is a good or bad hutch...


----------



## Janak (Sep 5, 2009)

its far too small for ANY rabbit or guinea pig, regardless of removable splitters!


----------



## fluffybunny2001 (Feb 8, 2008)

My ex "friend" uses them as hutches for her mini lops,polish and rexes.when i lived with her we had 2 blocks of 8 in our tiny garden.
her mum is just as bad,uses ex lab cages for her rabbits


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

so horribly common  hopefully they will get wee'd on lots and rot and people will stop making any more


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

This is the enviroment Rosie came from, she was in a a top hutch in one of these blocks and was never allowed out. Her owner never even had a patch of grass in her garden for them to play on for even five mins. The woman had told my sister she just wanted rid of all 10 rabbits as she didn't want them anymore (she'd already sold a few), my sister told me about this as she knew I was looking at getting another rabbit as for the first time in my life I didn't have one after just losing my Sophie. I went there with her and saw all these rabbits stacked up it was horrible but I done my best to keep tears back and look for the one that needed the most help. All 10 of these rabbits were young and very friendly so would find a new home very easily but then I notice right in the top right corner another rabbit so I asked about it and the reason for it being put there instead of lined up with the other 10. I was told she's not being sold but going to be taken to the vets tomorrow to be "put down" so I asked why, only to be told she's agressive and won't let anyone near her so she can't be sold. I said I'd take her but the woman insisted it was a bad idea and she was just going to "get rid" of her. So me being me I stood on one of the garden chairs so I could reach the hutch she was in and sure enough she was agressive and tried to have my finger but as I'd promised I would take the one I thought needed the most help I insisted on taking her so for a fiver the woman let me have her. 

That agressive rabbit is now named Rosie and is so full of character and friendly you wouldn't think its the same rabbit I rescued three years ago. Took her to the vets the day after getting her for a health check and to find out she was a year old and not yet spayed I left her there to be spayed. Once I got her home after the op and she'd settled I started work on her to get her real character out and now I have a very loving rabbit. I also got her a friend once she started to warm to me and lose the agression and she loved Charlie right up till I lost him a few weeks ago to the point she's now depressed. So I'm now working on her health and bringing her out of this depression so she'll be bonded with George.


----------



## Munchedyou (Sep 7, 2009)

Kammie, well done and good on you for helping Rosie! She sounds like a lovely bun with a, now, loving owner! 

The hutch conditions sound and look horrible .


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

god what did that woman expect rabbits to be like stuck in a tiny cage, well done for standing up to her!!!!!


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Good for you Kammie, it must have been hard work to bring her round but no animal is 'aggressive' without reason. How long ago was it that you rescued her?

I once once took on a rabbit who had been rehomed twice for being 'vicious' and I didn't even have to do anything with her, she was fine and very affectionate! I suspect she was only vicious when being pulled about or kept someone where she couldn't release her energy!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

She's four now so three years ago. It took me just a matter of weeks to get her the way she is now.


----------



## AmyCruick (Jul 20, 2009)

Aw!! I bet it was so rewarding for you once she did become friendly again!


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2009)

That is a horrible hutch :cursing:



> I once once took on a rabbit who had been rehomed twice for being 'vicious' and I didn't even have to do anything with her, she was fine and very affectionate! I suspect she was only vicious when being pulled about or kept someone where she couldn't release her energy!


I was told that Bluey was a bitter when I took him on.... Now does this look vicious to you?


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That is a horrible hutch :cursing:
> 
> I was told that Bluey was a bitter when I took him on.... Now does this look vicious to you?


OMG he is sooooooooooooooo beautifulllllllll pls kiss him from me plsssss!


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

i know someone who bred dwarf lops and kept them in hutches about the same size as that one i was very upset when i saw her set up, those rabbits must have gone insane


----------



## Kooshak (Sep 8, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That is a horrible hutch :cursing:
> 
> I was told that Bluey was a bitter when I took him on.... Now does this look vicious to you?


hes Stunning


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> That is a horrible hutch :cursing:
> 
> I was told that Bluey was a bitter when I took him on.... Now does this look vicious to you?


Omg he's gorgeous :001_wub:
Looks like a big softie to me


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

show off!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Can you not see the evil in those eyes. Look at him wrong and you'll lose a finger!

He really is a gorgeous boy, can I have him?


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Hands off he is all mine :001_tt2:


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

B3rnie said:


> Hands off he is all mine :001_tt2:


no he's mine


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Race you there to steal him Frags!


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Race you there to steal him Frags!


well as i get my own bew sat il let you steal him but i still really want him lol


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I might just come steal...I mean borrow yours too.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

Kammie said:


> I might just come steal...I mean borrow yours too.


*runs to the shed to make sure the alarm works* LOL


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Kammie said:


> Race you there to steal him Frags!


So glad he is coming inside as from tonight... (think I will sleep by the door so you wake me up):001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

I'll come through the window


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

You'll have to get past the killer cat then :001_tt2:
look she is mean honest


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Does she like chasing mice? I'll catch one to bring with me as a distraction!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Right this isn't working *runs to try and find some way off handcuffing Bluey to her"


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

LOL il bring my mean cat with me 










scared now aint ya :001_tt2:


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

*Scared* Ok you can keep Bluey.


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

Actually guys i do believe i should have Bluey seeing as he would obviously look very good next to my saffy










Plus i have a real viscious cat that will beat you all up if i dont get him










oooops *er hem* wrong one...









grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

crofty said:


> grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr


he wins!


----------



## Kammie (Apr 4, 2009)

Yikes, yeah you can have him afterall.


----------



## umber (Feb 15, 2009)

Fine Crofty Wins she can have Bluey but only if I can have Tink!  and while im on this line Frags gimme your kitty!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

crofty said:


> Actually guys i do believe i should have Bluey seeing as he would obviously look very good next to my saffy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ok now I want Saffy.... *sits down to plot the best way to get past scary cat"


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

you guys do make me laugh!! we can all have a BEW when frags gets this breeding malarkey started, although i'm not sure she will sell any of them so we might have to use plan b


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I've got a plan I'll bring the scary beardy 









Scary kitty will be far to destracted now :001_tt2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

umber said:


> Fine Crofty Wins she can have Bluey but only if I can have Tink!  and while im on this line Frags gimme your kitty!


Hey that is not part of the deal!! You cant have her :001_tt2:


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> I've got a plan I'll bring the scary beardy
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh Betula would eat him for breakfast, her great great great grandfather is an asian leopard cat..... No really he is!!! :001_tt2:

Anyway Betula is a kitten compared to saffy.... she only does what she wants when she wants trust me! She may look sweet lol tinks is the only one not sfaraid of her especially when trying to get to the same food bowl, she opts for climbing ontop of saffy and sitting on her head whilst grabbing all the food!


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

Oh dear "runs and covers Dave's ears" Dave is a girl  When I rescued her I was told that she was a he, I believed this until I saw "her" lay 16 eggs 


And Crofty Betula has to catch her first :001_tt2:

"she only does what she wants when she wants trust me! She may look sweet lol tinks is the only one not sfaraid of her especially when trying to get to the same food bowl, she opts for climbing ontop of saffy and sitting on her head whilst grabbing all the food!"

I want her even more now lmao


----------



## crofty (May 2, 2008)

B3rnie said:


> Oh dear "runs and covers Dave's ears" Dave is a girl  When I rescued her I was told that she was a he, I believed this until I saw "her" lay 16 eggs
> 
> And Crofty Betula has to catch her first :001_tt2:


 Dave is a girl haha i have a better story, Crystal (white cat) used to be called Alfie.... up until i actually got worried about her size and went to check if her balls had dropped yet....  i got a shock when i looked (shes very fluffy!) She was 15 weeks when i got her she was mis-sexed by 2 breeders and a vet


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

> Dave is a girl haha i have a better story, Crystal (white cat) used to be called Alfie.... up until i actually got worried about her size and went to check if her balls had dropped yet.... i got a shock when i looked (shes very fluffy!) She was 15 weeks when i got her she was mis-sexed by 2 breeders and a vet


hahaha! I used to have a Boa constrictor that I was told was a girl but turned out to be a boy lol, I have a lot of gender confused pets lol


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

emzybabe said:


> you guys do make me laugh!! we can all have a BEW when frags gets this breeding malarkey started, although i'm not sure she will sell any of them so we might have to use plan b


plan B it is :001_tt2: i will be keeping all my 1st and maybe 2nd litter ut: i want to show them so need to get some good typey ones


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

selfish!!!!!!

*cries*

I'll take ur first deformity then ut:


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2009)

I'll take the second


----------

